# Fluval Profile 1200, breeding pair of angels, plecos and corys



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Tank: Fluval Profile 1200, 85g 
Filter: Fx6
Got my equipment from fellow members here. 
[HR][/HR]

Fish:
5 longfin Corys
4 Albino plecos from Velderton
Breeding Pair of orange head koi from Rick at Canadian Aquafarm
[HR][/HR]

Progress so far: 
-Plecos have just laid eggs.
-Corys laid multiple clusters of eggs on the glass.

[HR][/HR]
Will post an update once the angels lay eggs.

Thanks to Chrisphung, Rick, Velderton, and Kolewolf for the hookups.
View attachment 178790
View attachment 178792
View attachment 178794
View attachment 178796
View attachment 178798
View attachment 178804


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it. The tall tank is perfect for those veil angels! I hope they spawn soon for you.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Rick


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

2nd update

I was worried that the FX6 was causing too much of a current in the tank for the angelfish to breed. But I noticed that the flow rate was drastically reduced because of the sponge filter on the intake being clogged with waste and java moss. So it worked it out. 

After lots of water changes and giving them a variety of foods (NLS flakes, tetra color bits, bug bites and Hikari Vibra bites) they have finally spawned! :bigsmile:

I'm anticipating the worst-case scenario where they eat the eggs but if they hatch I have baby brine shrimp eggs ready to go.

Excited to observe and go through the process of raising the fry.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Decided to remove the black background. I wanted a lighter theme.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn! I look forward to following the progress.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

3rd update:

After 2-3 days after the angelfish eggs spawned, they were gone. I will continue to see if they can successfully pull off raising their fry in this community environment for a couple of months. If not I might separate them or use a spawning jar and breeding cone.
[HR][/HR]

Meanwhile, I have been battling black beard algae on my plants. I did some google searching and found out that Seachem excel was a common treatment. I have been dosing it daily and it started turning red and withering away. 
[HR][/HR]

Plecos have hatched but did not stay alive long. I noticed the female angelfish had an appetite for them . I'm thinking that once my plants grow in they will have more cover and a better chance to survive. To help speed up the growth of my plants I use Seachem flourish advance daily and NilocG Aquatics Thrive weekly. I noticed all my plant shooting runners soon after.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

A Crosscheilus reticulatus (Silver Flying Fox) will eradicate your BBA. I find it a safer alternative to Flourish Excel/Metricide 14.

JMHO.

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Stuart. I didnt want to risk getting a fish that might eat the angelfish eggs/fry.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice to see an actual posting about a tank and it's progress with the fish, I love the angels I have 6 orange head panda koi's from Rick as well. Best of luck with your tank it looks great.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Your BBA is likely an indication you likely don't have the right balance of lighting and nutrients/plant in the tank. I haven't been in the hobby very long, but I've only ever done low tech planted tanks, and my general understanding is that it is very tricky to do sparsely planted tanks - the plants need enough light to do well, but if you don't have enough growth in the tank (fast growth or lots of slow growth) to starve the algae, you end up with lots of algae.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Love the Fluval display tanks. In particular I love those Albino BNP Plecos in particular 🙂


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

4th update:

Angelfish pair has successfully laid eggs in the high flow environment which I thought would be hard for them. I heard in a video from Cory at Aquarium Co-op that when he visited where these angelfish were from in South America he was surprised that they lived in a high river/flow environment. You normally see breeding factories with little to no current.


The fry are now free-swimming. Im currently trying to hatch baby brine shrimp for them. I have been contemplating when to do another water change because I don't want to cause any harsh swings in the water chemistry. I plan to do it soon though. Hopefully, they will stay alive this time around.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Update after 6 months:

Angelfish have laid eggs every month but no luck in rearing them naturally. I think the best way to do it would be artificially. They have grown quite a bit and their color just keeps improving as time goes on

Plants have gone wild! Making it look like a jungle in the tank, the more the plants grow/age it adds character to it and its amazing to watch the progression. Its like watching nature in a box develop. The more the plants fill the substrate it reminds me that this hobby is a patient game. The longer things go there's beauty to it.


Unfortuanly, I have to sell everything in the tank because I am moving! I will be posting things in the buy/sell section but will be storing my tank to setup something up in the future when the timing is right.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)




----------

